# Life in a Pakistani Village A Way of Life



## ghazi52

*Life in a Pakistani Village*





*A Way of Life…But More Natural *

*Pakistan* is the cradle of Indus Valley Civilization, civilisation that is spread over more than 4000 years of history. Archaeological excavations here have revealed evidence of the meticulously planned cities of Harappa and Mohenjodaro that lived and died along the banks of the mighty Indus and its tributaries. The ancient Hindu epics narrate life between the 7th and 5th century BC which carry rich descriptions of the land and people of Indus at that time. These relics throw light on the culture and changing architectural styles of Punjab since the Harappan age.






At Taxila near Islamabad, sites associated with great Gandhara Civilization yielded remarkable relics that showcase the magnificent age of Buddhism in the region.







*But along* with its magnificent past, the rural life in present day Pakistan is as rich even today as it used to be before. The lush green crops which ripen in summer to yield golden harvests, fruit laden orchards which bear delicious fruits similar to those of the paradise and above all a mouth watering food that makes many a chefs to envy. The luscious fruits are so dominant in Punjab’s rural culture that a special variety of mangoes is called Samr-e-Bahisht, literally meaning the fruit of the paradise.







*The Punjabi* folk in Pakistani rural scene are extrovert; sociable guys who like to eat well and dress well. Even in a tight spot, a Punjabi youth would like to twirl his moustache and say “Khair ae” (am quite well”) to those who ask how he’s getting on. He learns quickly and assimilates new cultures without difficulty; family honour is sacrosanct to Punjabi’s, but in other matters they tend to be liberal. It is a matter of pride to be “up to date”. Their enterprise and capacity to work hard are legendary and it’s a deep ambition of Punjabi guys to “be one’s own boss”: many an émigré Punjabi have started life in a strange land driving a cab or working in a café and gone on to buy out the owner within a couple of years.






*A few generations* ago, turban was the “crowning glory” of all Punjabis, but it has now gradually disappeared from the scene. It was once a symbol of Punjab’s honour and status. At the same time it offered a protection against the simmering heat in the Punjab plains. The kurta, a long straight-cut, loose shirt teamed with pyjamas, the loose baggy shalwar, or a kind of sarong called a dhoti or tehmad makes up the traditional dress for men. Winter sees the rustic Punjabi in colorful sweaters that wives and mothers are so skilled in making. A shawl in winter and a chador in summer finish this ensemble. When the urban, educated Punjabi steps out to work he will be in shirt and pant or a suit-sartorially indistinguishable from his counterparts in Tokyo or Toronto. Back home in the evening, he is likely to be found in more traditional dress.








T*he traditional* Punjabi shoes, called juttis or khussas retain their popularity with rural folk; they are both elegant and comfortable. Bahawalpur, Sargodha and Hazro in Attock district are famous for khussas. The women in Punjabi villages dress in shalwar topped by a kameez (a garment that can be fitted like a dress loose like the kurta) and accented by a rectangular scarf about 2.5 metres long called the duppatta . She’s fond of her sweaters, but passionately proud of her collection of woolen shawls. Gold is the weakness of Punjabi women – brides are loaded with it. The jewelers of Punjab, stock an enormous range of designs in bangles, necklaces, rings and earrings, nose-pins, ornaments to pin in the hair, anklets and toe-rings.








*Culturally,* Pakistan’s rural folk enjoy a seemingly happy and contented life. Not that they tend to be passive and lack initiative. On the other hand our rural folk are more energetic and struggle minded than their city dwelling counterparts.







*Life* in a typical Punjabi village in Pakistan, starts early in the morning. The senior village dwellers along with not so insignificant number of village youth turn to the village mosque for offering their early morning Fajr prayers. After prayer, a delicious rich breakfast awaits the village men. The breakfast itself comprises of either fresh milk (cow or buffalo’s) or a hot brew of tea with a good amount of milk and sugar.








*After breakfast*, the men folk move to the fields where they start performing different chores of cultivation like plowing, sowing, and harvesting depending upon the season.







*Most* villages in Pakistan are situated away from the noise of the city life. They are peaceful and silent places. A typical Pakistani village consists of unpaved paths and streets. Its houses are made of mud. However, with lot of young members from rural families which moved to the gulf as part of the “Dubai Chalo” syndrome, have benefitted from the petro dollars. So the villagers now build their houses from bricks and concrete though most of the village people have simple habits and limited needs.








*There are* green trees, vast meadows, and flowery bushes in every village. The blossoming flowers, fragrant air, the rising and setting sun all leave a healthy influence on the health of villagers. In the summer they rest under shady trees, and take bath in cool water. Women also help their men in their work along with their household. They also take care of their domestic animals such as cows, goats, hens etc. As many small villages are still void of the facilities like safe drinking water and electricity; even hospitals and schools are at long distances, life in the village requires more struggle than the relatively modern lifestyles in the cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Village life in Pakistan depicts a true picture of our culture. Villagers are very traditional people who are hard workers. They wake up early in the morning with the Fajar prayers and start working in the fields. They work all day long in the field under the sun without caring about the harsh weather. This is the only way for them to earn their livelihood.







*They live* in a serene and clean environment surrounded by green orchids and lush crop fields. There are beautiful flowing streams and ponds. People live in a very well knit community; they help and solve each other’s problems. The elders have great respect and in the evening they gather together in village “chopal” (a community meeting held every day) and discuss their village problems, which mainly surround the water distribution from a mohga (water outlet from a main stream), good or bad crop during the season and some petty matters of biradris. The discussions in a chopal though full of opposite views and dissensions too, yet at the end there is a more amicable end as in every matter the izzat of the village is and should remain supreme in every village dweller’s eyes. Then there will be discussion about lack of basic amenities, they don’t have proper drinking water, no schools and colleges and somewhere even no sewerage system at all. Some villages really need attention so that they can move on the road to progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## [Bregs]

healthy life, lots of free time . pollution free life in villages

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crixus

This village looks like my own village


ghazi52 said:


> Village life in Pakistan depicts a true picture of our culture. Villagers are very traditional people who are hard workers. They wake up early in the morning with the Fajar prayers and start working in the fields. They work all day long in the field under the sun without caring about the harsh weather. This is the only way for them to earn their livelihood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They live* in a serene and clean environment surrounded by green orchids and lush crop fields. There are beautiful flowing streams and ponds. People live in a very well knit community; they help and solve each other’s problems. The elders have great respect and in the evening they gather together in village “chopal” (a community meeting held every day) and discuss their village problems, which mainly surround the water distribution from a mohga (water outlet from a main stream), good or bad crop during the season and some petty matters of biradris. The discussions in a chopal though full of opposite views and dissensions too, yet at the end there is a more amicable end as in every matter the izzat of the village is and should remain supreme in every village dweller’s eyes. Then there will be discussion about lack of basic amenities, they don’t have proper drinking water, no schools and colleges and somewhere even no sewerage system at all. Some villages really need attention so that they can move on the road to progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canuck786

I really love it - simple life with no competition or race of who gets there first. Besides this culture is in the roots of my personality. One day I would like to facilitate a visit to see all this in person and take some great pictures myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan is an agriculture based country and most of the population lives in the rural areas. People living in the villages have their own way of life which is quite different from the city dwellers. Their life is simple, they have a cleaner pollution free environment and they eat simple, healthy and pure diet. In this segment, the real life in villages is shown through photos (Pics) . The life in rural areas and Pakistani villages is worth seeing.

*A Woman Making Chappati (Roti/Phulka) in the Open*






*A Woman Preparing Lunch for Guests. 




*

*A Typical Outdoor Kitchen in the Compound of a House in a Village*





*An Indoor Kitchen in a Pakistani Village House.* Photo by Shahid Iqbal Burewala Trekkerz.





*A Village House and a huge Tree*







*A Typical Village House in Kundian, District Mianwali.* 







*A simple Village House.* 





*A Typical Pakistani Village. *Look at the simple mud house. Villagers life is also very simple.





*Beautiful View of a Village in Punjab*





*A Village House in Punjab*






*A Small Canal and a Bridge*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*A Beautiful Scene of a Village in Punjab*






*A Village House in Punjab.* A typical village house in Punjab with hand pump, tractor and cattle.





*A Gali (Street) in a Pushtoon Village in Sanjavi, Baluchistan. *Sanjavi, surrounded by the beautiful landscape of barren mountains lies on the Loralai – Ziarat Road.







*A Mud Hut and a Cart in a Fruit Garden in a Village*





*Wheat Crop is Ripe*





*Harvesting Wheat Crop in a Village.* Villagers and their women folk are busy in harvesting the bumper wheat crop. They will try to immediately store or sell the wheat lest the untimely rain destroy the yield.





*Stacks of Harvested Wheat Crop. *Stacks of harvested wheat crop lying in the fields.





*A Villager Thrashing Rice Stalks on a Drum . *Obviously the poor farmer can not afford to hire a thrasher.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*A Villager is Extracting Mustard Oil (Sarson Ka Tail)*





*A Villager on a Bicycle in Sunflower Fields*





*A Village Farmer in the Lush Green Vegetable Fields*






*Sugarcane Crop. *Ripe sugarcane crop in a Pakistani village.





*Ready to be Picked Ripe Corn Crop*





*Tobacco Crop in Village Sehjokay, Tehsil Sambrial, District Sialkot.*





















People of these villages mostly lives on agriculture. Following are some photos showing Villages life of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

amazing village life , superb pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

[Bregs] said:


> healthy life, lots of free time . pollution free life in villages


Khalsi khurakan khalis muhabtaan 
Oh lok wi vakhrey sun tey oh weley wi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

Zibago said:


> Khalsi khurakan khalis muhabtaan
> *Oh lok wi vakhrey sun tey oh weley wi*



well said bro, now selfishness is at its peak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*This Is Why The Rural Areas Of Pakistan Are Worth Visiting!*
 


Who said life in the village is monotonous? It is absolutely NOT. Pakistan is blessed with some astonishing provincial places to visit and explore. Rural areascapture the essence of nature up close. You can experience the simplicity of life in these villages and learn about their culture and tradition from the humble people residing there.

The village life is lively and pure, bursting with glee! Have a look!

*1. A sight so perfect that you wish time to freeze..*









*2. A village in Sindh.. See the vast fields of mustard?*







*3. A shepherd with his herd of sheep..how unbelievable does the scene look?*

*



*


*A man is seen in the rich green fields..









Who would want to miss this magical sight? Not me!














*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

Great share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Great!!! Amazing....

Incorrect, we see many issues with primary health care, sanitation and education.

You must remember women face challenges with cooking ... specifically wood burning which affects lungs. We see same challenges in our rural areas with wood burning. Things have changed specially in the past 25 years with the wide spread use of propane but still amongst more poorer areas wood/charcoal remains primary means of fuel source for cooking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Golden period of life













Greatest memories








Hay o kia yad kra dia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

It looks peaceful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lucky Breeze

ghazi52 said:


>


bhook lag gai daikh k

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Solomon2

denel said:


> ...we see many issues with primary health care, sanitation and education.
> You must remember women face challenges with cooking ... specifically wood burning which affects lungs. We see same challenges in our rural areas with wood burning. Things have changed specially in the past 25 years with the wide spread use of propane but still amongst more poorer areas wood/charcoal remains primary means of fuel source for cooking.


In America we had the Rural Electrification Administration (established during the 1930s) to help pull the countryside out of poverty. Does Pakistan have something similar?


----------



## Ultima Thule

Lucky Breeze said:


> bhook lag gai daikh k


mujh ko bhi, moon se ral behene lagi hai ye dekh ke


----------



## 313ghazi

Life was like this in our village in the late 80's. Now everyone has villas and cars, farming is a thing on the side. The community has been lost. People still get together to play cricket and that sort of thing, but 30-40 years ago people would do farmwork together, people would help each other out reaping the crops, spend all day shepherding cattle, looked out for each others fields. Today everyone has a job or a business, the farm work is done by a few people in each family, some families don't bother anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lucky Breeze

Solomon2 said:


> In America we had the Rural Electrification Administration (established during the 1930s) to help pull the countryside out of poverty. Does Pakistan have something similar?


We have Agriculture and livestock departments in each province for that purpose.


----------



## Solomon2

Lucky Breeze said:


> We have Agriculture and livestock departments in each province for that purpose.


Sure, but is electrifying the homes and equipment of family farmers part of its mission?



313ghazi said:


> Life was like this in our village in the late 80's. Now everyone has villas and cars, farming is a thing on the side. The community has been lost. People still get together to play cricket and that sort of thing, but 30-40 years ago people would do farmwork together, people would help each other out reaping the crops, spend all day shepherding cattle, looked out for each others fields. Today everyone has a job or a business, the farm work is done by a few people in each family, some families don't bother anymore.


Pics of village cricket, please.


----------



## Lucky Breeze

Solomon2 said:


> Sure, but is electrifying the homes and equipment of family farmers part of its mission?


Electricity is there, but not equipment


----------



## Solomon2

Lucky Breeze said:


> Electricity is there, but not equipment


Why not? Small-town banks usually jump in at such an opportunity.


----------



## Lucky Breeze

Solomon2 said:


> Small-town banks usually jump in at such an opportunity.


There is an agricultural bank but ratio of loans taken is low. Farmers usually hire machinery for specific time.


----------



## Solomon2

Lucky Breeze said:


> There is an agricultural bank but ratio of loans taken is low. Farmers usually hire machinery for specific time.


Sure, that's expected, but what about electrifying their homes?


----------



## Lucky Breeze

Solomon2 said:


> Sure, that's expected, but what about electrifying their homes?


Electrified already


----------



## ghazi52

*VILLAGE LIFE IN PAKISTAN *






.

.


----------



## xyxmt

Mud houses were the most beautiful part of Pakistani villages, too bad they are now being replaced by brick houses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

'Electricity'? what is that?



Solomon2 said:


> In America we had the Rural Electrification Administration (established during the 1930s) to help pull the countryside out of poverty. Does Pakistan have something similar?


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Natural Pakistani Village Life Of Rural Punjab*



*



*





.


----------

